# Splendid dottyback



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these fish. Are blood and cleaner shrimp safe or not. Thanks


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

I have one with small hermits and some peppermint shrimp. If you're going to try it I'd say it might be okay if the splendid is added after the shrimp. I added some larger scarlet hermits after the splendid had been around for a while, and he kind of checked them out for a few days but now can't be bothered. I'd be inclined to think mine in particular is a little more easy going though. I briefly had a neon dottyback that terrorized everything.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

What size tank do you have it in and what other tank mates


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

55 gal
Around 100 lbs of live rock, lots of bta's some soft coral, a Duncan and some Acans.

Scopas Tang
Black-Capped Basslet
A pair of Vanderbilt's Chromis
Springer's Damsel
Cherub Angel 
A pair of Occellaris 
and some Gold-Striped Cardinals

Lots of blue hermits, 4 scarlet hermits and 4 peppermint shrimp


Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks really thinking of giving one a try if I can find one.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

The splendid dottyback and the black cap are my favourite. I was looking for a splendid for more than a year, then by chance happened upon one at that petstore on Parliament St dt TO, haven't seen another since except on liveaquaria.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't got a pic I'm completely happy with yet, he's never still but anyway, that's him.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes they are a very beutiful fish, have seen the odd one here at local fish shops in my area. Will keep an eye out for one. It will be the last fish added to a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

kies1 said:


> Yes they are a very beutiful fish, have seen the odd one here at local fish shops in my area. Will keep an eye out for one. It will be the last fish added to a 90 gallon tank.


Hi Kies,
In case you are interested we currently have some captive bred splendid dottybacks in stock!


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

How much are you asking for these captive bred dottybacks.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well picked up a splendid dotty back today at Reef Boutique. Must say what a nice store and what a healthy selection of fish and coral. First trip there but will not be my last. Colin seems very nice to deal with and the store is well laid out and clean. Great first impression. 

Will let you all know how the Splendid does.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

How's the new fish working out with your shrimp?

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Too early to tell but no aggression to anything at this time. Blood shrimp is bigger the the dottyback at this time. Was sleeping with the foxface this morning-too funny.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like quite the odd couple lol

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i would have grabbed a pic but it was right at the back corner of the tank where the overflows are-it was quire funny to see. The little dottyback underneath the 7 inch foxface. Made me chuckle. Will try to grab a pic of him at some point.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Any updates? I'm curious... How has your shrimp fared so far?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dotty back is doing great. Blood shrimp has been fine. My flame angel harassed the dotty back for two weeks I think but this has now settled down. The dotty back is beautiful and thus far has been a model citizen. Very happy I got it. This was captive bred and I got the one out of the two that was a bit more aggressive knowing what my flame angel can be like. Very happy with the purchase thus far. It has not disrupted anything in the tank


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats great to hear! I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in the middle of getting ready to switch over to my new 100 gallon, when it's all up and running I think I want to try a marine betta if I can find one small enough.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am running a 90 gallon right now-upgraded from a 35 two years ago. I like the 90 gallon big enough but not too big.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Hah yeah, I gave miracles the dimensions but when the tank showed up I was actually a little shocked by the size.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

What size tank you upgrading from


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a 55, I had the new one made to fit into an alcove in my living room so it's not quite as long as the old tank but I guess it's almost a cube. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds cool. I have a standard 90 gallon reef ready. Have been very happy with it.


----------

